# Failure on Certain Criterions



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

This has been reported on several other forums and Criterion has been contacted over the issue. it seems that a bunch of Criterion titles that were pressed in 2009-2010 were done at a pressing plant that messed up the discs and they are showing disc rot. the signs for this particular failure are the bottom of the disc showing a bronze ring from the outside going in. some are only lightly bronzing right now and others are hugely bronzing. 

The discs become unplayable at different times. Some won't load at all. Some will load the main menu but nothing else. If a movie plays, it may fail anytime between 45 and 75 minutes (at the layer change). Specifically with Stagecoach, the movie might be problem-free, but the Bucking Broadway special feature skips or freezes.

The titles identified are 

Walkabout
Summer Hours
Stagecoach
Seventh Seal
Ride with the Devil
Pierrot le fou 
Paris Texas
A Night to Remember
Montery Pop
Monsoon Wedding
M
Kagemusha
In the REalm of the Senses
Howards End
8 1/2
Days of Heaven
A Christmas Tale
Bigger than Life


Criterion has come identified 7 of the titles so far as being definite problems and probably more will be agreed upon from the list above. Criterion has said they will replace the discs, but you'll need to call them or email for instructions.


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

I don't have any of those titles, but thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

PassingInterest said:


> I don't have any of those titles, but thanks for the heads-up!


No problem. Just wanted to make sure anyone here who had any of them had a heads up


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Another good reason to rip a copy to your HDD for backup. Luckily Criterion is standing behind their product. :T


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

ellisr63 said:


> Another good reason to rip a copy to your HDD for backup. Luckily Criterion is standing behind their product. :T


Criterion has always been a class act. I've never been let down by them.


----------

